# Upside Down And Backwards Pianist



## djmuzlo (Dec 15, 2009)

The hardest part was finding an upside down and backwards piano instructor - check video... 
I think this girl is really cool and funny


----------



## Fritz (Dec 10, 2009)

Very funny!

Is she from Australia (down under)?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, the sheila lives next door to me


----------

